# Using only steam to clean interiors? (no cleaning chemicals)



## fellipe (Aug 13, 2014)

Greetings from Brazil. I'm starting a mobile express car wash business.

I need the quickest (most efficient) way to clean a car's interior for my express mobile car wash business. Already ordered a steamer (Kleenjet 300CS). My idea is to only use steam to clean the cars' interiors (no cleaning chemicals at all).

How does that sound?


----------

